# My first Smoked turkey breast



## mc73 (Nov 22, 2009)

I smoked a turkey breast for the first time today. It was so awesome, flavorful and moist!!! It was processed in a salt solution so I just injected with some Yoshidas rubbed it down with some EVOO and some lemon pepper cooked between 235-245 until internal temp was 152f then pulled it and let it rest for 30 minutes. It turned out so good!!! I figure smoking is like Golf all it takes is one good shot to get you back on the course well in smoking terms this was my one good shot. Thank you all for your assistance on makinjg this a good one.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, there's nothing quite like a piece of meat that emerges from the smoker and exceeds all expectations!  The key is, remember what you did so you can repeat it next time!


----------



## ronp (Nov 22, 2009)

Qview? We would like to see some pics. Please share.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 22, 2009)

without pics it never really happened....


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Good job on the Turkey breast. Its always nice when things turn out the way we want, but you have to get a camera. We need to see
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## richoso1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on a wiiner first time out, maybe next time you can have some Q View for us. Rumor has it... no pics means it didn't happen.


----------



## rickw (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on a successful smoke.


----------



## rivet (Nov 22, 2009)

That sounds like a very tasty turkey breast you turned out! Interesting idea to inject the Youshida's...that's an idea that just seems intuitively good for a large turkey breast~ good job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2009)

Turkey Breast??
We aint got no Turkey Breast.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well if you ain't got a camera the next time if you smoke something you had better start drawing picture. Without pictures it didn't happen around here.


----------



## mc73 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry fellas I honestly thought I need to take a pic and frame it up and put it on the wall next to my kids but it smelt so good and I couldn't keep my hands out of it sorry. Next time QVIEW for sure.


----------

